# "Black Diamond" Lace Shawl



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Finished last night. Easy free pattern from Ravelry with amazing results. No modifications, completed 14 repeats of Chart 2. 
Added 8/0 Toho Silverlined Grey Beads on every 7th row of Chart 2 and on rows 7 and 11 of Chart 3.

Here is the link to my Ravelry Project Page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/adamas-shawl


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic, I am in awe of people who can make these, to me this is a master piece.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl!! Love the added beads x


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is truly beautiful! The added beads look so lovely and set it off wonderfully. You did a great job. thanks for sharing!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Ab fab so lovely,i admire what you have done thanks for showing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning, Sunsetknitter!


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

FIVE days????????????????. This only took you FIVE days? 
Simply Gorgeous.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow what a lovely shawl and in black you did well!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Another incredibly beautiful shawl, Sunset! The beading is fantastic. Can't imagine doing any shawl in five days!!!!! I'm still poking along in Chart A on my Ashton! :mrgreen:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, it is just beautiful.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

what a great knitter you are beautiful.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

OUt of this world!So beautiful!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

OUt of this world!So beautiful!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, must try it.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh...Girlfriend....that's STUNNING! 

I haven't done beads yet. I had a project to learn how but had to drop it. How did you add the beads....did you string them or add them with a crochet hook?


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Simply Stunning


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Oh...Girlfriend....that's STUNNING!
> 
> I haven't done beads yet. I had a project to learn how but had to drop it. How did you add the beads....did you string them or add them with a crochet hook?


Thank you, Dee!!! I use crochet hook method. Learned it from Youtube...


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love working with beads. They add so much to the finished item.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah! The beads with the black are so dramatic. Very well done and attractive.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a work of art. It's stunning


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely piece of work! I like the beads. I have an Ashton started in Charcoal and plan on using beads on it. 
Nice, very nice indeed!:thumbup:


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work... as always...Your work is an art. It inspires me , but I still "chicken out" and always find smaller projects to " use my knitting time"....


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Great work and in only 5 days. It would probably take me 5 weeks to finish.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Man, this lady turns out some stunning shawls! I remember due to her name being across the photos. I might have to think about the bead thing in the future. In the meantime, onward Ashton!!!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

beautiful shawl !!!
and knit so fast in 5 days and the top put some beads too
look so pretty


----------



## one classy lady (Oct 17, 2011)

Its beautiful!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

That's one gorgeous shawl. Any rough idea of how many beads you used?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Althea said:


> That's one gorgeous shawl. Any rough idea of how many beads you used?


Thank you for the lovely comment. Not sure, but it was half of this tube (look at pre-blocking picture).


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is absolutely stunning. If I live to be hundred years old, I don't think I will have the patience to do this (or have mastered the skills). Beautiful!!


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Absolutely fantastic, I am in awe of people who can make these, to me this is a master piece.


I agree with Carabella! Awesome work. Magnificent shawl!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing! 

Anita


----------

